# Pancreatitis from Tren



## bigpoppie (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's my story...
Last year I ran a prop and ace cycle. A couple weeks in I developed some nausea and discomfort in the left side of my stomach. It slowly progressed and eventually turned into sever pain. I ultimately ended up in the er in the middle of the night one Friday. Aftr waking up from some wonderful delautted in my iv, the doctor told me it was pancreatitis.He stated that steroids would not cause it. After three days I went home and a couple days later resumed pinning. 2 weeks later, same thing. This went on a third time as well. I finally decided to abort the cycle and was then fine.
I started a similar cycle a few weeks ago. Different lab, different source. I had started feeling the same exact symptoms again. I stopped the tren but continued the prop. Everything is fine again.
While medical studies may have never proven a correlation between the two, I believe I have...for my body anyway.
I am sharing this with the newbies as well as you veterans. Be careful what kind of pain you push through. This is not something to mess with. I am just sorry I cannot use tren anymore. The other sides were tolerable. Now what to do with all the vials I have left


----------



## BigBob (Oct 30, 2014)

100% agree. Sometimes you have to listen to your body. Muscle pain is OK. The other stuff get checked out. I've had a similar experience with tren hex. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Derek7X (Oct 31, 2014)

I have tried to tell this to everybody I come across - STAY THE HECK AWAY FROM TREN!!!!!

I know way too many people that have gone to the ER "magically out of the blue" after starting tren. I'm talking people I know IRL!!!

I DON'T GIVE A C*** WHAT PEOPLE SAY ONLINE ABOUT THERE NOT BEING 'CONCLUSIVE SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE'. 

IT IS WHAT IT IS.
LET THE PROS DO WHAT THEY HAVE TO DO : THEY HAVE THE GENETICS FOR IT ANYWAY.
IF YOU'RE NOT BECOMING A PRO AND MAKING IT BIG IN THE INDUSTRY - DON'T TOUCH TREN !!!

I'm so sorry about what happened - one of my best friends went to the ER TWICE(I repeat:TWICE) on tren. He didn't learn the first time and thought the symptoms were from something else...
(PS: Ironically, I took care of a patient 3 weeks ago with acute pancreatitis. Guess what I was administering them? Dilaudid...just like you were on...and hydrocodone and other analgesics. I hope you enjoyed the dilaudid at least ...heh)


----------



## Akamai (Oct 31, 2014)

Severe acid reflux can be mistaken for it, and can be painful as hell.

Ak


----------



## bigpoppie (Nov 1, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> I have tried to tell this to everybody I come across - STAY THE HECK AWAY FROM TREN!!!!!
> 
> I know way too many people that have gone to the ER "magically out of the blue" after starting tren. I'm talking people I know IRL!!!
> 
> ...



The dilaudid almost made it worth it

All joking aside. By my 3rd trip to the er, even that didn't help much.


----------



## bigpoppie (Nov 1, 2014)

Akamai said:


> Severe acid reflux can be mistaken for it, and can be painful as hell.
> 
> Ak



I take meds for that and different droids can really set it off, regardless of meds. I must say though, the difference between the two is pretty significant for me.
Another thing to not take lightly. There is no coming back from Esophageal cancer.


----------



## thebull2012 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wasn't smart but I ran 400mgs/week of tren ace for 16 weeks with no issues


----------



## robertscott (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think there's anyone could deny that there's a LOT we don't know about the side effects of steroids.

Deca is a prime example.  So many people, myself included, have had really long term libido problems despite bloodwork coming back perfect.  I know poor bastards who still have no libido YEARS after a deca cycle, despite oestrogen, prolactin, test etc all coming back to normal levels post cycle.

Test is best.  I firmly believe that most recreational lifters would be better off just doing a couple of test only or test+oral cycles a year, PCTing after each one.

Maybe I should start taking my own advice!  Haha


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 1, 2014)

sorry to hear that happened brother. just stay away from it. i am one of the lucky ones i have ran tren for years and besides night sweats and insomnia i have no other sides at all from tren. it actually clears my skin up like never before. when i run it i have zero acne or backne and it makes me feel great but i am extremely lucky and one of the exceptions but i do agree if you have other issues with tren then just stay away. glad you are feeling better! 

VP


----------



## MattG (Nov 1, 2014)

Tren doesnt like me either, i get all the other sides pretty bad. Im gonna give it one last shot with low dose test sometime in the future i think. Thanks for sharing your story and spreading some awareness bro


----------



## Sully (Nov 1, 2014)

vpiedu said:


> sorry to hear that happened brother. just stay away from it. i am one of the lucky ones i have ran tren for years and besides night sweats and insomnia i have no other sides at all from tren. it actually clears my skin up like never before. when i run it i have zero acne or backne and it makes me feel great but i am extremely lucky and one of the exceptions but i do agree if you have other issues with tren then just stay away. glad you are feeling better! VP



Once I figured out the specifics on how to run Tren for me, the sides went away and it's cake. It clears my skin up as well, back acne goes away completely. 

I did also have a bout of pancreatitis while running Tren, but I'm not sure they were related. I went to the ER with badly obstructed bowels, and the blood work came back for elevated liver enzymes and other markers of pancreatitis. Spent a night in a hospital room being starved and not allowed to even drink water, and 24 hours it was gone. I didn't even miss an injection, kept plugging aaway for the next 10 weeks after that and never had a reoccurrence of it. I won't say that there is never a correlation between the 2, I just don't feel there was in my case. It's definitely something to keep in mind for the future, though.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm extremely lucky and have no issues with tren even at high doses. Some can handle it and some can't. Simple as that.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 1, 2014)

Be weary  the sides can build up and smack ya all at once,  dont wish them on anyone.  

Ak


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 1, 2014)

Odd side effect but we all do differ. There could be under lying issues and could have been a coincidence too. I am a firm believer if something doesnt work for you and causes issues,,,give it up. I also know people take WAY TOO MUCH TREN and that can cause problems.
About 3 weeks ago I came off a 35mg daily of TREN ACE and suffered no ill side effects but as mentioned earlier,,,we all differ.


----------



## bigpoppie (Nov 3, 2014)

Ironically, back in my pro hormone days, I did a run of oral tren without any issue other than the insomnia and night sweats. My strength in that 4 week cycle was higher then it has ever been, even with steroids now. Big difference was I was at it 6 days a week heavily and ate like a horse. The tren was from American cellular labs. It wasn't long until the fda went in with guns drawn and ruined it all. Maybe I am more sensitive now....I don't know. Maybe I'll try me some halo for strength.


----------



## Akamai (Nov 3, 2014)

Or Test No Ester.

Ak


----------



## bigpoppie (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a shitload of water based suspension but it is a bitch to draw and pin without clogging with a 21g


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

21g!..   I vision this..


----------



## bigpoppie (Nov 10, 2014)

Doesn't really hurt, but it does leave a hole.
Hell of a pic by the way.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 11, 2014)

robertscott said:


> Test is best.  I firmly believe that most recreational lifters would be better off just doing a couple of test only or test+oral cycles a year, PCTing after each one.
> 
> Maybe I should start taking my own advice!  Haha



I believe for the average athlete and gym rat this is the best recipe.


----------



## sunny (Dec 11, 2014)

Any chance your gear contained ethyl oleate? 

From PM user kensun



> Ethyl oleate is one of the*fatty acid ethyl esters*(FAEE) that is formed in the body after ingestion of ethanol."
> 
> Ethanol is drinking alcohol so if it takes heavy drinking of alcohol it might be something to do with ethyl oleate.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethyl_oleate


----------

